# يوميات مهندس أجهزة طبية



## أشرف الحسن (13 أبريل 2009)

اليوم، تلقيت أكثر من اتصال من أكثر من فني أشعة، يبلغني أن جهاز الأشعة نوع shimadzu لا يعطي أشعة إكس، مع العلم أن الأجهزة جديد وهي عملية جدا ،، والغريب أن الإتصال من اكثر من مركز صحي جاء في نفس اليوم والعطل كان نفسه....
وحين قمت بزيارة أحدهم قمت بعمل الخطوات التالية حتى توصلت إلى العطل وهو بالفعل لا يخطر على البال:
- قمنا بإختبار الجهاز، هل يعطي أشعة أم لا، وذلك بإطفاء الأنوار، ووضع كاسيت مفتوح تحت التيوب، ثم كبس الزر الخاص بإعطاء الأشعة ( في الوضع الطبيعي، تنعكس أشعة إكس بلون مرئي أخضر مزرق) وبالفعل كان هناك أشعة إكس تخرج من التيوب حيث رأينا اللون الأخضر المزرق ينعكس وهو بحالة جيدة، ولكن عند تحميض الفلم يظهر بلون أزرق سماوي فاتح بلا صورة نهائيا
- قمنا بفحص الأحماض هل هي مؤكسد أم ماذا (المظهر لونه الطبيعي بني مائل إلى الصفرة، وحين يتأكسد يصبح لونه بني مائل إلى الحمرة) كانت الأحماض جديدة، ومع ذلك حضرناها من جديد (بنسبة 3 من الماء إلى 1 من الحمض) ومع ذلك كانت النتيجة ذاتها،،، لا يوجد صورة
- قمنا بفحص تاريخ الإنتهاء الخاص بالأحماض، تاريخ الإنتهاء بعيد وهي صالحة للإستعمال
- فحصنا مستوى الأحماض في الجهاز وفي الجراكل التابعة له، المستوى جيد وليس بحاجة إلى المزيد
- قمنا بالتحميض يدويا، ولكن النتيجة ذاتها، لا يوجد صورة
- هنا، لم يبقى لدينا خيار سوى الأفلام نفسها، لذا فحصنا تاريخ الصلاحية، ولكنه بعيد والأفلام صالحة للإستخدام
- عند اخراج الفلم من الكرتونة وتعريضه للضوء ثم تحميضه، يجب أن يظهر بلون أسود، وهنا قررنا إختبار الفلم بتعريضه للضوء ثم تحميضه،،،،، وحين أخرجنا الفلم من الكرتونة وخرجنا به لتعريضه للضوء وجدنا ما لم يكن في الحسبان،،، احزروا ماذا كان في الفلم؟؟؟؟!!! 
- السبب هو الفلم،،، الفلم نفسه،،،، لم يكن عليه مستحلب الفضة،،، جاء من شركته مغشوشا ،،، وهذه الحالة كانت عند جميع فنيي الأشعة الذين اتصلوا بي ذاك اليوم،،، حيث قام التموين الطبي بتزويدهم بأفلام مضروبة

أنتظر تعليقاتكم القيمة والمفيدة

م. أشرف


----------



## المسلم84 (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة

والله يعينا احنا مهندسي المعدات الطبية


----------



## biogenious (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مهندس اشرف على هذة المعلومات القيمه وجعلها الله فى ميزان حساناتك وننتظر منك الكثير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز .

ننتظر يومياتك القادمة .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## blackhorse (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
وبارك الله فيك 
معلومات هامة جدا وشرحك للتسلسل فى تعقب العطل مفيد جدا
اشكرك مرة اخرى


----------



## blackhorse (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
وبارك الله فيك 
معلومات هامة جدا وشرحك للتسلسل فى تعقب العطل مفيد جدا
اشكرك مرة اخرى


----------



## طارق فقها (16 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يعطيك العافية مهندس أشرف

ومشكور حتى على المعلومات عن كيفية الفحص


----------



## أشرف الحسن (16 أبريل 2009)

*يوميات مهندس أجهزة طبية 2*

يوميات مهندس أجهزة طبية ​

حين انتهينا من عملنا اليوم،، قررنا أنا وزميلي مهندس أول من شركتي (جاء لزيارتي في منطقتي حتى يدعمني في صيانة جهاز طبي) أن نسافر من مدينتي إلى مدينته بالسيارة كنوع من أنواع تغيير الجو

ونحن في الطريق،،، قام زميلي بتقديم شرح واف و كامل لكيفية توليد فولتية ثابتة (DC) وعالية جدا للتيوب في جهاز الأشعة

وهذا ما سأعرضه لكم حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع،،، وأرجو إثراء الموضوع بتعليقاتكم النيرة والمفيدة

- لتوليد فولتية عالية للتيوب،، نحتاج إلى محول رافع ،،، ولكن حتى نصل إلى الفولتية العالية التي سيحتاجها التيوب يلزمنا محول رافع بعدد لفات كبير جدا،،، أي حجم كبير جدا،،، ولكن ما نجده في الجهاز هو محول رافع صغير،،، حيث تغلب الصناع على هذه المشكلة بالاستعانة بالقانون التالي (Lx=2*bi*f*L) أي أن التردد (f) يتناسب تناسبا عكسيا مع عدد اللفات في (L)،،، بمعنى أن تقليل عدد اللفات (وبالتالي تقليل حجم المحول) يحتاج إلى زيادة التردد
- قاموا بما يلي لزيادة التردد: أدخلوا الكهرباء العادية إلى rectifier الذي يعمل على تحويل الكهرباء من AC إلى DC،،، ثم أدخلوا ال DC إلى Chopper الذي يعمل على تقطيع هذه الكهرباء الثابتة وتحويلها إلى (Square Wave) ولكن بتردد عالي جدا،،، ثم أدخلوا الناتج في فلاتر لإزالة ال (Harmonics) وتحويل ال Square Wave إلى Sinusoidal Wave أو ما يسمى بال
(Fourier Series) 
- ثم أدخلوا هذه ال Square Wave ذات التردد العالي جدا إلى المحول الذي لن يحتاج إلى عدد لفات عالي بعد زيادة التردد،،، والذي بدوره سينتج لنا فولتية عالية جدا،،، 
- وللحصول على DC يتم إدخال ناتج المحول الرافع إلى Rectifier مرة أخرى،، حيث يقوم بتحويل ال AC إلى DC ،،، هكذا نكون قد حصلنا على كهرباء DC عالي الفولتية،،، دون الحاجة إلى زيادة حجم المحول الرافع،،،، وهذا ما يلزم التيوب

أنتظر تعليقاتكم

أخوكم في الله
المهندس أشرف الحسن


----------



## glucose (16 أبريل 2009)

والله يوميات فريدة من نوعها 
شو هالنزهة العلمية هي
مشكور أخي جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم على المعلومات .

نناشد جميع الأعضاء ممن لديهم يوميات عملية تفيد الأخرين يتم طرحها هنا .

نستمر بطرح يوميات مهندس .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخي العزيز عل هه اليوميات

أخوك أبوعبدالله
مهندس صيانة أجهزة أشعة
بوكيل Shimadzu بمصر


----------



## mtc.eng (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة 
نرجو ان تكون هذه اليوميات هي يوميات للمنتدى بصورة عامة لكل عضو يشرح ماقام به من صيانة للاجهزة الطبية وطرح للافكار الجديدة ومايوجهه من مشاكل لكي تعم الفائدة والمصلحة للجميع 
تقبل شكري واعتزازي بموضوعك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## yehia el hussein (17 أبريل 2009)

may god bless you mr ENG.Ashrf for this vital information


----------



## أشرف الحسن (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على هذه التعليقات الجميلة،،،، وأنصحكم بالمحاولة قدر الإمكان في الإستفادة من ذوي الخبرة ،،، وأتمنى من الجميع أن يضعوا يومياتهم هنا
أخوكم أشرف


----------



## somy (19 أبريل 2009)

بالجد فكرة جميلة جدا جدا 
بس اول ما اشتغل راح اجي لكم يوميات مهندس جديد واول دوام له


----------



## the small dragon (21 أبريل 2009)

i hope all eng_members co_operate with u Ashraf, to can get the best engineers in our arab cauntries


----------



## دنيا الحب (11 مايو 2009)

ياسلام عليك اخي اشرف والله والله من جد ياريت لو تفيدنا بهذي المعلومات الحلوه ياريت كل يوم تعطينا معلومه صارت اثناء عملك وشكرا شكرا شكرا وربنا يوفقك انشاءالله وجزاك الله الف خير
مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## ريمون سليمان (12 مايو 2009)

*مركز اشعة عادية*

بأذن اللة سوف اقوم بشراء جهاز اشعة عادى مستعمل ممكن اعرف الاسعار والمطلوب من احماض وكاسيتات وافلام بأسعارها وسعر الرصاص لترصيص الغرفة .

وما المطلوب لاستخراج التراخيص ومن اين.

thank you for answer


----------



## ريمون سليمان (12 مايو 2009)

*مركز اشعة عادية*

*عايز اعرف المطلوب لتجهيز مركز اشعة من كاسيتات وافلام واحماض باسعارها .

لانى بأذن اللة سوف افتح مركز اشعة عادية

thank you for answer*​


----------



## ibnsina (24 يونيو 2009)

أنا طالب في المعهد المتخصص في صيانة الأجهزة الطبية بالجزائر 
أشكر كل من شارك في هدا بالقليل أو الكثير لا خوانه الطلبة المسلمين
شكرا شكرا


----------



## مهندسة جادة (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذه اليوميات الرائعة 
و بانتظار المزيد


----------



## mohebegy (25 يونيو 2009)

goood information from respective engineering , i am glad to respond to ur subjest
and thanks very much


----------



## makmedical (26 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك العافية مهندس أشرف بس ياريت معلومات عن تيوبات الأشعة وكيفية فكها وتركيبها والمواصفات الفنية لأحدث المواصفات لجهاز أشعة الموضوعة ضمن المناقصات وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام علوي (29 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووووعة 
واتمنى ان نرى 
يوميات مهندس (2) :77::77:​


----------



## katanoma (30 يونيو 2009)

يا استاذ اشرف لو انت يمي في العراق لكنت عزمتك على الغداء يومياً وسرقت منك يومياتك كلها!!!
تسلم وعاشت ايدك وهلا و100 هلا بيك وبيومياتك في هذا المنتدى الرائع

شكراً جزيلاً والف شكراً


----------



## ابو الرائد غزة (4 يوليو 2009)

_موضوع قيم جدا ورائع الف شكر على هذا الجهود والى الامام_


----------



## m_kaled (4 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس و ربنا يعينك


----------



## mohabd28eg (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيكم زكثر من امثالكم​


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (26 سبتمبر 2013)

المشكلة التى عرضتها حضرتك فى جهاز الاشعة تكررت عندنا فى المستشفى بس كانت المشكلة عندنا ظهور خدوش على الافلام تظهر بعد التحميض عملنا الخطوات الاتية:
1-فحصنا الافلام من الكرتونة كانت سليمة
2-فحصنا جهاز التحميض وهل رولاته نظيفة ام لا وهل يوجد بها شوائب ام لا وكان كله سليم
3-فحصنا الاحماض ومدى صلاحيتها وتم تغييرها بجديد ولازالت المشكلة قائمة
وبعد يوم كامل طويل طلعت المشكلة فى الكاسيت كان به اتربة فتقوم بتجريح الفيلم عند وضعه فيها

على قد ما كان الموضوع مرهق ومحير الا اننا استفدنا كتير


----------

